
Generate responsive, maintainable and unified email templates Using SASS and Pug - dhilipsiva
https://github.com/dhilipsiva/email-template-generator
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

